# rWatchdog - Protect your Desktop



## terrorfrog (Feb 15, 2022)

terrorfrog submitted a new resource:

rWatchdog - Protect your Desktop - Aimed for DualPC / Fullscreencapture. Switches Scene remotely when you Switch Application



> When using Capturecards you always have one Problem.
> An Accidental ALT-TAB will expose your Desktop to the Recording / Stream.
> 
> rWatchdog is here to Watch current active Application and once this changes will Switch the Scene to a Defined alternative (Pause) Scene.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## azamet (Apr 13, 2022)

6. Create a Windows Shortcut or a start.bat to Start.
this and the after i have to do i did not understand :-/


----------



## terrorfrog (Apr 13, 2022)

you have to start the program like this

```
"c:\Path\to\Watchdog\rWatchdog.exe" /app="Name of the Window you wanna stream" /sp="Pausescene" /sb="Broadcast Scene" /svr="ws://192.168.0.11:4444" /pass="supersecret"
```

to make life easier you can do this with a shortcut or write it into a bat file.
i dunno how to make this more clear


----------

